

Robot Biologist Solves Complex Problems from Scratch - jasonabelli
http://www.rdmag.com/News/2011/10/Life-Sciences-Robotics-Robot-Biologist-Solves-Complex-Problem-From-Scratch/

======
drallison
For information on the search mechanism see
<http://creativemachines.cornell.edu/eureqa>

See also the _Science_ article: Schmidt M., Lipson H. (2009) "Distilling Free-
Form Natural Laws from Experimental Data," Science, Vol. 324, no. 5923, pp. 81
- 85.

I must be prejudiced but I am shocked to find that the download is Windows
only. Under Linux you need to run it under Wine. Hard to believe that any
serious research system would make that choice. Native versions for the MAC
and Linux are on their wish list but there is no roadmap. They do have a
binary version for use in clusters.

There are bindings for many programming environments including Mathematica and
Python.

The Eureqa system does not appear to be open source.

